# veggie matter for jack Dempsey



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

what are some good veggies for a jack dempsey, and will she see them as a treat?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Actually it depends on how hungry she is. You might try frozen/thawed smashed green peas, Roman lettuce, french cut green beans. All my fish get these after a day of purging.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

ok, ill try some of those, she tells me when she is hungry lol, its weird, i hope she likes them, i want to find things she likes to make her happy, how do blood worms and other kind of treats stack up on the taste scale?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Try them & find out, fish are like people, they have different tastes LOL
But one things for sure, & good varied diet is definitely best for them. The trick is to not let them get too spoiled on their favorites.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

ok, thanks for all the questions you answer for me!


----------

